# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần mua đầu cắt Plasma

## ktshung

Như tiêu đề, em cần mua một đầu cắt Plasma để làm máy Plasma. Yêu cầu cắt được sắt tấm dày 20mm và người bán có thể hỗ trợ em phần điều khiển. Em chỉ làm máy CNC chứ chưa làm Plasma bao giờ. Em cám ơn

----------


## anhcos

Hehe, máy này hình như thế giới chưa có ai làm thì phải.

----------


## ktshung

> Hehe, máy này hình như thế giới chưa có ai làm thì phải.


tại sao hả bác

----------


## CKD

> Như tiêu đề, em cần mua một đầu cắt Plasma để làm máy Plasma. Yêu cầu cắt được sắt tấm dày 20mm và người bán có thể hỗ trợ em phần điều khiển. Em chỉ làm máy CNC chứ chưa làm Plasma bao giờ. Em cám ơn


Eh kiểu này tìm hoài mà không có.
- Muốn cắt được sắt dày 20mm bằng CNC thì nguồn phải từ 105A trở lên. Mà 105A là công suất thực đấy nhé, không phải chém gió như mấy chị na đâu. Mà những con công suất cở này thì mua mới khoảng gần 150 củ. Mua cũ thì tuỳ hứng.. nhưng ít có dạng này đồ cũ rơi rớt.. vì nếu có thì cũng bị săn cho bằng hết.
- Người bán hổ trợ phần điều khiển thì e càng khó hơn. Những nhà cung cấp lớn, có thể cung ứng ngưồn & CNC thì không hổ trợ khách chế tạo máy CNC. Còn nhưng anh chuyên bán máy thì ít có anh nào rành CNC cho dù là loại nguồn chuyên dùng cho CNC cũng người bán cũng chỉ hổ trợ riêng phần Plasma, phần CNC không can thiệp.
- Phần điều khiển thì chung chung quá nên cũng khó mà xác định là ai có thể hổ trợ. Trong Plasma CNC có thể chia ra nhiều thành phần độc lập.
----- CNC Control thì chỉ đơn thuần là 2 trục X, Y. Cái này thì không khó vì y như Mill mà thôi. Cái khó là phần điện phải được làm tốt, chống nhiễu, cách ly v.v....
----- Plasma control thì có thêm nào là THC, bảo vệ Torch, auto Z v.v... Với những nguồn dữ như HD plasma còn có bộ phận phân phối khí, kết hợp với CAD/CAM riêng.
----- CAD/CAM cũng được phát triển riêng tuỳ theo cấu hình máy Plasma (nếu muốn chạy tốt hết các tính năng).

Giải pháp hiệu quả nhất là mua mới cả nguồn và CNC Control để được hổ trợ hết cả 2. Phần khung máy có thể tự làm.

----------


## Ga con

> ----- Plasma control thì có thêm nào là THC, bảo vệ Torch, auto Z v.v... 
> 
> .


Hôm trước em nghe một anh bảo nguồn plasma của Mỹ (em không rõ thương hiệu) có sẵn tín hiệu ra để điều khiển THC (set sẵn độ cao, nó sẽ điều khiển luôn trục Z, không cần dùng thêm THC ngoài). Anh ấy bảo hình như Hypertherm cũng có tính năng này, nhưng không biết sử dụng + ít nguời đễ ý nên không biết (phải móc dây từ trong ra vì họ không đưa ra ngoài).

Bác nào rành cho em ít thông tin với, em cũng đang tính làm 1 cái.
Thanks.

----------


## ktshung

> Eh kiểu này tìm hoài mà không có.
> - Muốn cắt được sắt dày 20mm bằng CNC thì nguồn phải từ 105A trở lên. Mà 105A là công suất thực đấy nhé, không phải chém gió như mấy chị na đâu. Mà những con công suất cở này thì mua mới khoảng gần 150 củ. Mua cũ thì tuỳ hứng.. nhưng ít có dạng này đồ cũ rơi rớt.. vì nếu có thì cũng bị săn cho bằng hết.
> - Người bán hổ trợ phần điều khiển thì e càng khó hơn. Những nhà cung cấp lớn, có thể cung ứng ngưồn & CNC thì không hổ trợ khách chế tạo máy CNC. Còn nhưng anh chuyên bán máy thì ít có anh nào rành CNC cho dù là loại nguồn chuyên dùng cho CNC cũng người bán cũng chỉ hổ trợ riêng phần Plasma, phần CNC không can thiệp.
> - Phần điều khiển thì chung chung quá nên cũng khó mà xác định là ai có thể hổ trợ. Trong Plasma CNC có thể chia ra nhiều thành phần độc lập.
> ----- CNC Control thì chỉ đơn thuần là 2 trục X, Y. Cái này thì không khó vì y như Mill mà thôi. Cái khó là phần điện phải được làm tốt, chống nhiễu, cách ly v.v....
> ----- Plasma control thì có thêm nào là THC, bảo vệ Torch, auto Z v.v... Với những nguồn dữ như HD plasma còn có bộ phận phân phối khí, kết hợp với CAD/CAM riêng.
> ----- CAD/CAM cũng được phát triển riêng tuỳ theo cấu hình máy Plasma (nếu muốn chạy tốt hết các tính năng).
> 
> Giải pháp hiệu quả nhất là mua mới cả nguồn và CNC Control để được hổ trợ hết cả 2. Phần khung máy có thể tự làm.


OK! vậy bác cho em hỏi mua nguồn và CNC control ở đâu?

----------


## CKD

Nguồn Hypertherm mà có sẵn THC thì em chẵng biết.. có cái nó có thể truyền tín hiệu áp, dòng, công suất cũng như nhiều thông số khác qua RS232. Nếu CNC control nào cho phép giao tiếp thêm RS232 thì có thể option thêm để đo & hiệu chỉnh Z. Vụ này em đang nghiên cứu, với Mach3 thì hơi ngại vì nó chạy mấy cái macro hoặc brain hơi chậm, em test thấy chạy giật cục.

Còn nếu dùng THC của Hypertherm thì.. chưa biết vì chi phí quá cao. Với những nguồn dạng Powermax thì em nghĩ không đáng vì giá nguồn & THC sam sam rồi. Với mấy con HD thì có thể suy nghĩ.
Những nguồn của hãng khác thì.. chưa chơi tới nên chưa đánh giá được.

CNC Plasma sợ nguồn chị na vì nó lọc nhiễu đầu ra kém nên là nguồn gây nhiễu nặng.. nhưng nhiễu này cũng có cách trị...

----------


## CKD

Bác ktshung có thể cho biết dự toán kinh phí khoảng bao nhiêu cho con plasma thì mới biết mà tính, chứ riêng phần nguồn, chị na & iu et đã khác nhau một trời một vực, chênh lệt khoảng 1/4 lần.

----------


## ktshung

> Bác ktshung có thể cho biết dự toán kinh phí khoảng bao nhiêu cho con plasma thì mới biết mà tính, chứ riêng phần nguồn, chị na & iu et đã khác nhau một trời một vực, chênh lệt khoảng 1/4 lần.


Dạ rẻ nhất có thể bác à

----------


## terminaterx300

hypertherm hình như từ con 85 trở lên có tín hiệu arc voltage
thẻmal dynamic thì dòng A chuyên cho cnc có tín hiệu arc voltage

----------


## Ga con

> hypertherm hình như từ con 85 trở lên có tín hiệu arc voltage
> thẻmal dynamic thì dòng A chuyên cho cnc có tín hiệu arc voltage


Kg phải arc voltage, cái này cái nào cũng có mà.
Nó ra luôn tín hiệu điều khiển chạy lên hay chạy xuống luôn, có 3 digital in/out là up, down, enb luôn. Có chỗ để set chiều cao luôn. Nói chung là tích hợp tất cả để gắn lên CNC rồi.
Nôm na là sau khi setup, chạy tự động thì bật enb lên là xong, cái nguồn plasma nó điều khiển THC luôn không cần THC ngoài.
Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái đó thì chưa thấy, keke
chỉ có arc voltage khi đã chia, lọc nhiễu xuống 0-10v hoặc 0-5v để vào THC cho chuẩn thôi

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn mỏ cắt hypertherm nó đã nhiều chi tiết rồi so với 2 cái tiêu hao của hàng tàu,
nhìn đám mỏ cắt chuyên nghiệp còn khủng hơn nhiều .. keke
http://thermacut.de/Articles/1908-2-...F+catalog.aspx

----------


## blueocean

Anh cắt 20ly làm plasma thì theo e biết giá cao vật, thôi làm gió đá đi cho nó rẻ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ xem con này thử, em thấy giá cũng ổn:

http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...r-a120-n9.html

Lấy cái 80A hay 120 cũng được ạ

----------


## Luyến

mấy cái mỏ cắt khung như mấy bác giới thiệu chỉ dành cho con nhà giầu thôi. 

nhà em có cái nguồn 60A của hãng Jasic, xem trong sách hướng dẫn máy có thể cắt được 20mm  :Big Grin: , cắt tôn dầy thì tốc độ cắt phải chậm lại em cắt chậm hết mức có thể roài mà lửa nó cứ phụt lửa lung tung sang 2 bên hehe. chốt lại không thể cắt được tối đa chỉ cắt được 10mm thôi. cắt 12mm đường cắt đã không thể chấp nhận được roài.

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm trước em hỏi cái 120A, giá chấp nhận được ạ, hàng mẽo, để dành ít xiền hôm nào lên xúc làm con máy plasma. Em đang dùng con 70 hay 75A gì đó hàng Ý, cắt tay cũng chỉ 15mm là kịch. Jasic chắc bác phải mua tầm trên 200A mới mong ngang ngửa 70-80A hàng xịn được ( cái này em nghiệm ở mấy cái máy hàn he he, chả biết có đúng không, lão béo có con 350 thì phải, cắt như ... kít  :Smile:  )

----------


## terminaterx300

con này thấy cũng okay nè, hàng đài loan, đầu cắt cũng khá pro như hàng công nghiệp
http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-302d-n60.html

----------


## hancatemc.com

Thấy mọi người bàn tán sôi nổi, ngứa nghề nên mình cũng muốn vào đóng góp chút ý kiến sau.
Xin trích dẫn ý kiến của bác CKD vì mình thấy là đúng: 



> Eh kiểu này tìm hoài mà không có.
> - Muốn cắt được sắt dày 20mm bằng CNC thì nguồn phải từ 105A trở lên. Mà 105A là công suất thực đấy nhé, không phải chém gió như mấy chị na đâu. Mà những con công suất cở này thì mua mới khoảng gần 150 củ. Mua cũ thì tuỳ hứng.. nhưng ít có dạng này đồ cũ rơi rớt.. vì nếu có thì cũng bị săn cho bằng hết.
> - Người bán hổ trợ phần điều khiển thì e càng khó hơn. Những nhà cung cấp lớn, có thể cung ứng ngưồn & CNC thì không hổ trợ khách chế tạo máy CNC. Còn nhưng anh chuyên bán máy thì ít có anh nào rành CNC cho dù là loại nguồn chuyên dùng cho CNC cũng người bán cũng chỉ hổ trợ riêng phần Plasma, phần CNC không can thiệp.
> - Phần điều khiển thì chung chung quá nên cũng khó mà xác định là ai có thể hổ trợ. Trong Plasma CNC có thể chia ra nhiều thành phần độc lập.
> ----- CNC Control thì chỉ đơn thuần là 2 trục X, Y. Cái này thì không khó vì y như Mill mà thôi. Cái khó là phần điện phải được làm tốt, chống nhiễu, cách ly v.v....
> ----- Plasma control thì có thêm nào là THC, bảo vệ Torch, auto Z v.v... Với những nguồn dữ như HD plasma còn có bộ phận phân phối khí, kết hợp với CAD/CAM riêng.
> ----- CAD/CAM cũng được phát triển riêng tuỳ theo cấu hình máy Plasma (nếu muốn chạy tốt hết các tính năng).
> 
> Giải pháp hiệu quả nhất là mua mới cả nguồn và CNC Control để được hổ trợ hết cả 2. Phần khung máy có thể tự làm.


1. Để cắt sắt dày 20mm (cắt CNC mình chỉ quan tâm tới khả năng đục xuyên thủng Pircing tức là không phải khoan mồi chứ ko phải cắt biên) thì nguồn ít nhất trên 100A.  http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-35mm-n13.html
Tuy nhiên, tùy vào việc bạn cắt ít hay nhiều thì bạn nên quan tâm tới chu kỳ làm việc của máy. Bạn nên chọn nguồn dư 1 tý. Mình ví dụ bên mình có nguồn 120A (Cutmaster 40mm) thì tại 100A chu kỳ tải là là 100% (có nghĩa là cắt 20mm liên tục) http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-40mm-n12.html
Giá bán lẻ bộ nguồn này bên mình đang niêm yết trên thị trường là trong khoảng 100tr thôi bác CKD nhé. Bác nào quan tâm xin Inbox cho mình nhé, Sản phẩm mình cắt tại nguồn 60A Thermal Dynamics tại triển lãm Giảng Vỏ vừa rồi đây:

2. Bộ THC thì bạn nên chọn loại có điều khiển trục Z độc lập, sẽ dễ làm, dễ sử dụng và sẽ ổn định hơn. THC nên nó các chức năng tách biệt như: chiều cao đục lỗ, chiều cao sau đục lỗ, thời gian trễ đục lỗ, rồi mới đến chiều cao khi cắt. Nên có Auto/Manu để bộ đk CNC cắt Auto khi vào góc cua hoặc khi bắt đầu đục lỗ (để tránh va quệt gãy mỏ, hại bép...)...vvNên có bộ cách li chống nhiễu. Ví dụ như bộ này thì Full chức năng đó

3. Bộ đk CNC mình xin không phân tích nhiều, nhưng ở phạm trù cắt Plasma thì nên: giảm tốc khi vào góc cua để tránh vát góc và lúc đó cắt THC về chế độ manu để tránh chúi mỏ. Quan trọng nhất vẫn là chống nhiễu tốt khi cắt Plasma. Tuy nhiên điều này sẽ không cần khi bạn lắp nguồn Thermal Dynamics.
Mình vẫn khẳng định đi và khẳng định lại: *để cho ra 1 sản phẩm cắt Plasma đẹp, thì phải có sự kết hợp giữa 3 yếu tố: bộ điều khiển CNC + THC + Nguồn cắt Plasma chất lượng cao.*
Và cũng xin có ý kiến với bác bạn trong diễn đàn cncprovn.com là: Mình sẽ hỗ trợ toàn diện khi bạn chọn nguồn Plasma Thermal Dynamics của bên mình cho máy cắt CNC. Bên mình hoàn toàn tự tin và đủ năng lực để làm những việc đó! THank các bạn và chúc các bạn có máy cắt CNC Plasma tốt để phục vụ cho cv sản xuất của mình.
Có 1 mẫu vuông có chữ TD được viết bằng chức năng marking và cắt trên nguồn UltraCut 100A:

Và đây là 2 cô e xinh tươi cty mình, mấy ngày triển lãm, 2 e ý toàn tư vấn kỹ thuật cho khách hàng. Bác nào muốn lấy sô e ý thì nhắn cho mình nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con, Luyến, solero

----------


## Mr.L

(Khoản 100tr cho bộ  nguồn ) ho e hỏi nguồn có công suất bao nhiêu vậy anh

----------

Thermal-Dysnamics-Welding

----------


## CKD

Bạn hancatemc.com có thể cho mình biết chi phí dự trù cho bộ 120A không?
- Nguồn?
- Bộ torch thẳng cho CNC & dây?
- Vật tư khấu hao?

Mình thì trước giờ chỉ mới giao lưu với hypertherm nên còn nhiều thứ ngu ngơ lắm. Ví như con 105A thì mình phải bỏ gần 150tr mới ôm về được. Nếu bên bạn có chất lượng tương đương mà có giá phải chăng hơn thì mình sẽ phải suy nghĩ nhiều lắm đây.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bạn hancatemc.com có thể cho mình biết chi phí dự trù cho bộ 120A không?
> - Nguồn?
> - Bộ torch thẳng cho CNC & dây?
> - Vật tư khấu hao?
> 
> Mình thì trước giờ chỉ mới giao lưu với hypertherm nên còn nhiều thứ ngu ngơ lắm. Ví như con 105A thì mình phải bỏ gần 150tr mới ôm về được. Nếu bên bạn có chất lượng tương đương mà có giá phải chăng hơn thì mình sẽ phải suy nghĩ nhiều lắm đây.


Ngoài Hypertherm, Thermal, một cái tên nữa mà Cụ CKD không thể bỏ qua OTC Daihen, đại lý nằm ngay tại Lạc Long Quân, hàng trên 100A là hàng đúng made in Japan, còn dưới 100A là hàng lắp ráp tại China giá cả rất cạnh tranh, còn chất lượng thì miễn bàn và so sánh.
Thanks

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson, writewin

----------


## hancatemc.com

> (Khoản 100tr cho bộ  nguồn ) ho e hỏi nguồn có công suất bao nhiêu vậy anh


Nguồn Thermal Dynamics Cutmaster 40mm - 120A bạn.
http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-40mm-n12.html

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Bạn hancatemc.com có thể cho mình biết chi phí dự trù cho bộ 120A không?
> - Nguồn?
> - Bộ torch thẳng cho CNC & dây?
> - Vật tư khấu hao?
> 
> Mình thì trước giờ chỉ mới giao lưu với hypertherm nên còn nhiều thứ ngu ngơ lắm. Ví như con 105A thì mình phải bỏ gần 150tr mới ôm về được. Nếu bên bạn có chất lượng tương đương mà có giá phải chăng hơn thì mình sẽ phải suy nghĩ nhiều lắm đây.


Bác hỏi giá ở đâu bộ PM105 mà đắt ghê vậy?
- Bộ nguồn 120A Thermal Dynamics về cơ bản thì dống nhau, nhưng dc chia làm 2 loại:
+ Cutmaster 40mm, mỏ cong. Thêm thân mỏ thẳng + 2.5tr: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-40mm-n12.html. 
+ Cutmaster A120: hỗ trợ giao diện CNC, mỏ thẳng, đặc biệt có tích áp đầu mỏ giúp đục lỗ cực nhanh và ít hỏng bép hơn khi đục lỗ. THời gian trễ cho 2 lần đục lỗ liên tiếp =0. http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...er-a120-n9.htm
Bác ở SG thì liên hệ với VP Sài Gòn bên mình để mua hàng nhé.

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là nguồn + mỏ cắt là bi nhiêu? Dây cáp dài bao nhiêu?

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Cơ bản là nguồn + mỏ cắt là bi nhiêu? Dây cáp dài bao nhiêu?


Mình đã gửi bg vào hòm thư, bạn ktra nhé.
Tiện thể sáng nay mới test thêm bộ nguồn Cutmaster 120A, cắt đục lỗ trên tôn 26mm. Các bạn đánh giá chất lượng nhé

----------

CKD, Mr.L

----------


## Diyodira

Bạn vui lòng cho video cắt 26mm thực tế để ae học hỏi.
Thanks

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Bạn vui lòng cho video cắt 26mm thực tế để ae học hỏi.
> Thanks


Cũng có khác nhiều bạn thắc mắc với mình và không tin hình ảnh là sản phẩm của máy Cutmaster 40mm (120A). Các bạn hãy xem video nhé:

----------

Diyodira, writewin

----------


## writewin

cắt 25mm mà nét cắt thẳng thế thì đẹp thật đáng đồng tiền bỏ ra mua nguồn , thợ cắt oxy gas tay mơ chĩnh gas và oxy ko đúng cắt cũng ko đẹp như thế đâu,

vật liệu tiêu hao của nguồn này đắt ko anh ( electrode + nozzle + shield) 

nguồn yasit 60 em chưa dùng chỉ dùng rylan 70 cắt khá tốt với sắt 20mm đổ lại, chất lượng nét cắt phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố, ko phải để max A là cắt đẹp dc ah, cần phải kiểm tra khí đầu vào sạch hay ko ( đa phần có trộn nước và dầu) electrode và nozzle còn mới hay ko, vì tuổi thọ 2 chi tiết này phụ thuộc vào tổng m cắt, và khí đưa vào sạch hay ko,


anh hưng muốn làm plass thì khuyên nên chọn nguồn ngon, hyper hoặc cut master như anh jj đó úp, để chất lượng nét cắt cao ở độ dày 25mm cũng như ko lo về nhiễu, còn nếu kinh phí hạn hẹp thì mua tam con rylan 70 giá khoản 12tr đổ lại, cắt cũng dc với sắt 20 còn THC thì mua mấy bộ rời cũng dc hoặc của robo3t giá khoản 6tr, còn điều khiển thì dùng mach 3 thôi ^^, sợ nhiễu cho máy tính thì chơi con láp của panasonic dòng CF là an tâm

----------

hancatemc.com

----------


## hancatemc.com

> cắt 25mm mà nét cắt thẳng thế thì đẹp thật đáng đồng tiền bỏ ra mua nguồn , thợ cắt oxy gas tay mơ chĩnh gas và oxy ko đúng cắt cũng ko đẹp như thế đâu,
> 
> vật liệu tiêu hao của nguồn này đắt ko anh ( electrode + nozzle + shield) 
> 
> nguồn yasit 60 em chưa dùng chỉ dùng rylan 70 cắt khá tốt với sắt 20mm đổ lại, chất lượng nét cắt phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố, ko phải để max A là cắt đẹp dc ah, cần phải kiểm tra khí đầu vào sạch hay ko ( đa phần có trộn nước và dầu) electrode và nozzle còn mới hay ko, vì tuổi thọ 2 chi tiết này phụ thuộc vào tổng m cắt, và khí đưa vào sạch hay ko,
> 
> 
> anh hưng muốn làm plass thì khuyên nên chọn nguồn ngon, hyper hoặc cut master như anh jj đó úp, để chất lượng nét cắt cao ở độ dày 25mm cũng như ko lo về nhiễu, còn nếu kinh phí hạn hẹp thì mua tam con rylan 70 giá khoản 12tr đổ lại, cắt cũng dc với sắt 20 còn THC thì mua mấy bộ rời cũng dc hoặc của robo3t giá khoản 6tr, còn điều khiển thì dùng mach 3 thôi ^^, sợ nhiễu cho máy tính thì chơi con láp của panasonic dòng CF là an tâm


Cảm ơn bác writewin đã có lời khen. Bác cứ gọi mình là "hàn cắt E Mờ Cờ" thay bằng tên: "anh jj đó" nhé.
Bộ bép cắt Thermal Dynamics từ CutMaster 12mm đến CutMaster 40mm đều đồng giá là 215K trc thuế nhé. Còn chất lượng thì các bác kiểm chứng nhé, chiều nay đích thân mình tự vận hành máy xem thử độ bền của 1 bộ bép là bao nhiêu, quả nhiên chính mình cũng kinh ngạc:

Cắt hết 250 cái mã 120x200 tôn 10, đục 500 lỗ phi 18 dài 40. Bình thường mình sẽ mở bép ra ktra xem còn ngon không, nhưng thấy mạch vẫn thẳng tưng nên thôi
Tiếp theo cắt nốt 250 cái ke góc, cắt được gần nửa thì hỏng bép (cái vết cháy trên tôn là chỗ hỏng bép)

Các bác thử tính xem chi phí tiêu hao của Plasma so với oxy gas thử xem nhé. CHính mình cũng thực sự nể phục

----------


## thanhvp

Bên bác có nhận cắt bản mã không? tiện thể bác báo giá bộ nguồn CutMaster A80 cho mình nhé,Thanks!

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Bên bác có nhận cắt bản mã không? tiện thể bác báo giá bộ nguồn CutMaster A80 cho mình nhé,Thanks!


Mình không nhận cắt bản mã thanhvp à. bạn ở đâu,mình sẽ giới thiệu cho các đơn vị mà bên mình đã cấp máy ở gần bạn nhất. tks! Mình đã gửi bg A80 rồi nhé, bạn check mail.

----------

